# Package holidays for singles



## nobby (19 Jan 2006)

Hi,
does anyone know of a tour operator that has package holidays on its books for single travellers. I've tried Budget travel to no success. 
I'm not a big fan of package holidays but for an organised package has benefits when you just want to get away for a week without any hassel such as airport transfers etc.
any suggestions appreciated.
Nobby


----------



## Sue Ellen (20 Jan 2006)

Hi Nobby,

Welcome to AAM.

Not sure if there is anything useful in this key post on Holidaying Alone but a read thru some of the links therein might help.


----------



## gar123 (20 Jan 2006)

there was a travel gent on newstalk yesterday and im sure they mentioned something about a group called patt they were single peole organising adventure holidays cruises and weekends away maybe a google search will help you?


----------



## Sol28 (20 Jan 2006)

Exodus do adventure type trips that single people can go on without supplements - Just been on one with 2 friends - Winter Sports week. I got a single room - cos there were some to spare and I was the only bloke in the group that didnt go travelling with another bloke - But they will pair you up in twin rooms etc. There were a few single girls travelling as well. Would recommend them - And not your standard package holiday in benidorm!


----------



## Turqoise (20 Jan 2006)

"there was a travel gent on newstalk yesterday and im sure they mentioned something about a group called patt they were single peole organising adventure holidays cruises and weekends away maybe a google search will help you?"

He was probably talking about [broken link removed] I've never used them but they organise singles holidays.


----------



## bleary (20 Jan 2006)

address is 
www.thepattclub.ie


----------



## pennycent (22 Oct 2008)

Any reports on the PATT club from anyone who went on one of their holidays?


----------



## lightswitch (23 Oct 2008)

I know someone who has used these a few times and highly recommends them.     http://www.friendshiptravel.com/


----------



## Helen (28 Oct 2008)

www.getout.ie also organise the odd week or weekend break. Haven't gone on one myself so don't know how what they're like.


----------

